# The Boneyard



## <simon> (Aug 4, 2008)

The other day I recieved an email with pictures of The Boneyard, where the third largest air force in the world in kept, in case of war.

These photos are fascinating to look at, even though i'm sure everyone has seen them before. 

Anyone else got 'Boneyard' photos? I would love to see them!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Velius (Aug 5, 2008)

impressive pics Simon


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a thread last year of Google Earth pics of the place.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, I seen most of those before, but it's still impressive to see.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder how many of those airplanes are still in one piece ? Seems I saw a
History Channel show where they were cutting them up so the Russian
satellites could see we were complying with the arms reduction agreement.

In the 1990s, in accordance with the START I treaty, AMARG was tasked with eliminating 365 B-52 bombers. The progress of this task was to be verified by Russia via satellite and first-person inspection at the AMARG facility. Initially, the B-52s were chopped into pieces with a 13,000-pound guillotine. Later on, the tool of choice became K-12 rescue saws. This more precise technique afforded AMARG with salvageable spare parts. [Wiki]

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 5, 2008)

<simon> said:


> the third largest air force in the world in kept, in case of war.



I wouldn't say they are kept there in case of war. It's not like a state of readiness is maintained and crews are ready to take the "Worlds third largest" airforce to the air. It's more of a parts repository and used plane lot.

.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a list of what they have out there? Wondering if there are any Skyhawks left? Always thought it was nice looking plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure there is a list out there somewhere. I have also seen the pics before but everytime you see them again it just makes the mind boggle


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2008)

Charles - it's actually AMARC - 

I've been there once - totally awesome site seeing all those aircraft. I wish I had about 3 days just to wonder through the place. When I worked for Flight Systems the F-4s we droned came from there.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 6, 2008)

Bloody waste of good aircraft if you ask me!

The email I got stated they were kept in a state of readiness, and that factory fresh fighters and bombers were sent there for storage.

I take it that is not exactly correct?

I know that when the RAAF pranged one of their F-111's they went 'shopping' in the US for one of American's old F-111s. Maybe they got that from the Boneyard?

Apparently there is also a civilian 'Boneyard' where all the old airliners are sent.


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've seen the civilian one before, I wouldn't be surprised if it was close to Davis-Monthan due to the perfect climate. It's filled with airliners that had reached their maximum airframe hours I think.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Bloody waste of good aircraft if you ask me!
> 
> The email I got stated they were kept in a state of readiness, and that factory fresh fighters and bombers were sent there for storage.
> 
> ...


Some are flyable storage and some are there to be scrapped and in reality not a waste of aircraft. They are stored there to save money. The air force or navy will determine how much aircraft are actually needed to complete the mission. Excess aircraft cost money to maintain and operate so they are stored. Also aircraft that had a lot of flight hours quickly placed on its airframe many be sent to AMARC and then pulled out when the rest of the fleet matches its time.

Far from a waste of money, you're actually conserving resources.

More than likely the RAAF are getting F-111 spares that cannot be locally made from AMARC.

There are several civilian boneyards - I used to work at one. Mojave Ca., Victorville, Ca., and Kingman Az. are the bigger ones - there's at least several more.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2008)

This is what Mojave looked like when I worked there - since then there's a lot less aircraft.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 7, 2008)

Back in the '70s, a disgruntled sailor burnt down the hangar that housed 13 of our Grumman trackers in the RAN. They were replaced at very low cost with Grummans taken from that place. Its a handy place, but i didnt know that some a/c are kept in a ready state.....


----------



## <simon> (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the insight Flyboy. One question, when aircraft get 'scapped' do parts get overhauled and re-used or melted down into new parts?


parsifal, did you work on the Trackers?
I've recently did work experience at West Sale Aerodrome, where 11 Grumman Trackers are stored.
Spent a lot of time inside them getting a 'feel' for the cockpit!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 8, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Thanks for the insight Flyboy. One question, when aircraft get 'scapped' do parts get overhauled and re-used or melted down into new parts?
> 
> 
> parsifal, did you work on the Trackers?
> ...



Wanted to, but didnt make it to aircrew. I worked with them, as a trainee PWO


----------



## timshatz (Aug 8, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> This is what Mojave looked like when I worked there - since then there's a lot less aircraft.
> ]



Probably will start growing again with the airlines predicting they will cut flights going into the fall. Off to storage some of them will go.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 8, 2008)

<simon> said:


> The other day I recieved an email with pictures of The Boneyard, where the third largest air force in the world in kept, in case of war.
> 
> These photos are fascinating to look at, even though i'm sure everyone has seen them before.
> 
> ...



omg that is a plie of planes biger then the 8th airforce


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2008)

fly boy said:


> omg that is a plie of planes biger then the 8th airforce


Its not - it just looks that way.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> .More than likely the RAAF are getting F-111 spares that cannot be locally made from AMARC.



Joe there was one F-111G taken from AMARC in about '94 which was refurbished and put back into service by the RAAF. It was A8-272 and was named "Boneyard Wrangler". I believe it is now retired and is going to be put on display in the RAAF museum.

photo source - Welcome to ADF Serials


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## Blue Yonder (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice shots of the boneyard. It's a good scope when you look at the big rig driving on the road next to the planes. I can't believe there are still F-4's in storage, and to verify what I see, those are B-52's, F-14's, Stallion Helicopters, F-15's, and was there a vast amount of A-7's??? Strange seeing all those planes there. Any one have photo's of boneyards with world war two aircraft? I would really like some of those.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 17, 2008)

I remember seeing a photo (may've been at a museum) of literally hundreds of Spitfires -about to get scrapped! 
Breaks your heart to see all those beautiful aircraft about to be shredded up into pieces!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 17, 2008)

damn thats huge!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2008)

Theres a good doco that was on CH 9 earlier in the year.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you know if its on youtube or anything Heinz?


----------



## Chriss1958 (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## <simon> (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes thankyou Chris, not quite the type of 'bones' we are talking about lol


----------



## Heinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry simon would have replied earlier didn't realise there was a reply!

It was actually Channel 7 I later realised. 

Jeff Watson was the presenter he also did the special on the QANTAS 707 they flew back from the UK to Longreach. 

No luck on Youtube. Try you local video store, probably may have it.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 2, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> This is what Mojave looked like when I worked there - since then there's a lot less aircraft.



I went by there a couple of years ago and didn't see any 727's at all. They're starting to get some of the late-model Boeing's now (737-300's -400's, 757's 767's); I even saw an old SP by the hanger.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 3, 2008)

Another photo a friend sent me...

Thanks for that Heinz, i shall chase it up!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 3, 2008)

Google earth have some shots of the boneyard I think?

I know Aeroplane is running a series on cool aircraft locations using Google earth.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh ok... Theres another good question for someone, what is the lat/long of the boneyard??

Will look into that Heinz, thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

As I recall, that is the google earth pic.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 4, 2008)

Just checked out the Google satellite maps site, and I was surprised at how many C-5's they have there already; I counted 11 C-5A's, and a bunch of the short-bodied C-141's. I also counted ten B-1B's, and a ton of (I'm assuming) high-hour A-10 airframes. A bunch of the old B-52D/G's are already cut-up for scrap; I have no idea how old the photo is, I'm guessing about 5 years old (most of the Google satellite photos I've seen are about that old).


----------



## <simon> (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Stitch, could you possibly give the Lat/Long coordinates for that?

Haven't been able to find it...


----------



## Crunch (Sep 7, 2008)

Davis-Monthan Air Force Base 

32° 9'11.67"N, 110°49'50.79"W

Google is your friend


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

Indeed it is 

Good stuff Crunch!


----------



## <simon> (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW!! That is incredible!!

Thanks heaps Crunch!


----------



## Crunch (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty rad. I saw it ages ago when GE was first launched. One of my favourite place to look at.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 10, 2008)

So many damn aircraft....!!!

Can't believe how big it actually is!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Nov 22, 2008)

It so sad knowing that alot of those B-52s will be scrapped.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Its sad knowing what was scrapped

B-52's are still in active service-it is amazing though when you look at them like that

What kills me is knowing that RNZAF Corsairs were still be melted down in the late 60's and early 70's because the smelters didn't want to pay a large tax to the GOVT ,So they avoided it by melting down a few each year ....


...Why wasn't I born earlier?????????


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 23, 2008)

While you are looking at the Davis Monthan AFB "Boneyard" you might want to pan down to 32 deg 08' 20.64" N 110deg 52' 05.12" W. That will bring you to the Pima Air Museum, probably the best outdoor collection you'll see on Google Earth


----------



## klarmie (Nov 23, 2008)

The SALT II treaty required the United States to destroy many of its B-52 bombers. The dismantled aircraft were left dismantled for weeks; this allowed the Soviet Union to confirm the disarmament process via satellite.


----------



## cole (Apr 11, 2009)

DOSE ANY ONE HAVE PICTURES OF WW2 BONE YOURDS


----------



## cole (Apr 11, 2009)

I SAW A FEW PICTURES OF A B-25 BONE YARD BUT IT WAS FROM THE 50S DOSE ANY ONE KNOW IF THE ARE STILL THERE


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude are you yelling?
Lose the caps lock


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2009)

And also learn to spell!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 11, 2009)

poor guy forgot how to spell


----------



## maiziesdad (Apr 17, 2009)

To answer your question yes, there are brand new aircraft kept there. I just retired from a F-16 unit in the Air Force and we were slotted to get brand new aircraft when I retired in December and they were being kept at the boneyard because the country that was supposed to buy them re-negged on the agreement and the boneyard is where they were storing them. The only flight on the airframe was the one to the boneyard so thats as new as they can get


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

maiziesdad said:


> To answer your question yes, there are brand new aircraft kept there. I just retired from a F-16 unit in the Air Force and we were slotted to get brand new aircraft when I retired in December and they were being kept at the boneyard because the country that was supposed to buy them re-negged on the agreement and the boneyard is where they were storing them. The only flight on the airframe was the one to the boneyard so thats as new as they can get



And these were B-25?


----------



## maiziesdad (Apr 17, 2009)

Did I say B-25's or did I say F-16's?


----------



## maiziesdad (Apr 17, 2009)

I only spent 26 years in the Air Force but I think they retired B-25's before I got there in 82. So I'm guessing I was talking about Vipers


----------



## maiziesdad (Apr 17, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And these were B-25?



Do you think we are still selling B-25's to other countries? Are you a flight instructor on Sopwith Camels?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

maiziesdad said:


> Do you think we are still selling B-25's to other countries? Are you a flight instructor on Sopwith Camels?


*Read his first post pinhead!*



cole said:


> I SAW A FEW PICTURES OF A *B-25 BONE YARD *BUT IT WAS FROM THE 50S DOSE ANY ONE KNOW IF THE ARE STILL THERE



I hope you got your high school diploma before you retired!!!!!


----------



## maiziesdad (Apr 17, 2009)

I did read a post from the first page dumbass. Saying are there new planes out there too dumbass! Just a tip playing Playstation two flight simulators dosnt make you a pilot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

maiziesdad said:


> I did read a post from the first page dumbass. Saying are there new planes out there too dumbass! Just a tip playing Playstation two flight simulators dosnt make you a pilot.


Evidently you are too stupid to be on this forum so I'm giving you an avatar and sending you on your merry way PINHEAD. Evidently breathing hydrazine made you retarded.

Just a tip; typing a few words on your computer doesn't mean you have a brain.

BTW I don't own a Playstation.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man, I was hoping that would go on for a while. I just love these nuggets!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Oh man, I was hoping that would go on for a while. I just love these nuggets!


It's one thing to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person - it gets even worse when they shoot themselves in the foot on the first shot.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 17, 2009)

that has got to be close to a record for the shortest career in this place


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

parsifal said:


> that has got to be close to a record for the shortest career in this place



Actually there have been some gone after their first post, and I'm not talking spammers!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm stunned....they must be drunk or stupid, or both


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

parsifal said:


> I'm stunned....they must be drunk or stupid, or both



All the above!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 17, 2009)

What makes people who don't know who they are talking to shoot their
mouths off ? Another loser....

Charles


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2009)

Field Guide To Aircraft Boneyards


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2009)

ccheese said:


> What makes people who don't know who they are talking to shoot their
> mouths off ?



Hydrazine!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 17, 2009)

JEEZ.....I missed all the fun!  

TO


----------



## Torch (Apr 18, 2009)

Going to start calling FlyboyJ Quickdraw.. That was a quick termination.....


----------



## F16PILOT (Apr 24, 2009)

At the risk of being banned I must tell you when I was in the Thunderbirds we used to go to the Boneyard and get parts all the time...... and I'm sorry but there are brand new aircraft there awaiting foreign sales. So its not just one Air Force member sticking up for another but jeez guys he was right


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 24, 2009)

F16PILOT said:


> At the risk of being banned I must tell you when I was in the Thunderbirds we used to go to the Boneyard and get parts all the time...... and I'm sorry but there are brand new aircraft there awaiting foreign sales. So its not just one Air Force member sticking up for another but jeez guys he was right



No one was disputing the validity of his statement, all comments were based on his response after he responded to the last post - I'm well aware of "brand new" aircraft being turned over to AMARC and our "former member" was probably talking about PAF F-16s that were sent there straight from completing flight test - there have been others.

You run no risk of being banned here - we treat all with equal contempt and disrespect and as an employee of the USAFA I normally stick up for zoomies unless they come off a bit high strung....

Welcome and enjoy our site!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2009)

F16PILOT said:


> At the risk of being banned I must tell you when I was in the Thunderbirds we used to go to the Boneyard and get parts all the time...... and I'm sorry but there are brand new aircraft there awaiting foreign sales. So its not just one Air Force member sticking up for another but jeez guys he was right



Yeah, I agree with FlyBoyJ. No one was disputing his facts. But it was as if he answered "What color is the sky?", with "Lipitor manufacturers". His response was out of context and when noted to him, he was an ass.

And you are not going to get banned for being contrary to a mod.  We have many members whose opinions are not shared by moderators. Hell we have moderators who don't agree on many subjects! So as mentioned... enjoy the forum. Please contribute.


----------

